
The Novelist of Human Unknowability - lermontov
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/17/the-novelist-of-human-unknowability
======
triplesec
This appears to me to be a much more coherent picture of Green as a novelist:
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2005/sep/24/classics.sebas...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2005/sep/24/classics.sebastianfaulks)

------
kshermer
"...because 'literature is not a subject to write essays about.'"

